# A little bad news on our messpot sorry for not posting xx



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

well hi girls ..hope your having a brill time shopping.. for Xmas
i have been getting the stuff ready for messpot and she wanted a puppy so we got her a little Yorke so £500 out of my purse later and DH were skint no only joke ing not skint yet she want to call the puppy toe rag but i dint think she looks like a toe rag she is called poppy  a little Yorke ,, messpot is in to Fifi.. fed up of Fifi  got lots and lots of Fifi stuff for her from Santa Fifi bike pram dolls bumble ect ect and a pick quad bike.. where will it stop...  i have not been on here as messpot has been so ill again but this time with her heart .. when we got her a just 1 year old she had a small heart murmur but when we went for her sacn it was a small hole about 2.15 and the lady said last year nov it could close up so i did not worry about it .. but now she has had her secound sacn the other week it had got a lot bigger it is now 5.30 mm i think mm or cm . so  now were worried as the lady scaner said in 18 months she will have to have a big opp on her heart.. im gutted the hole will not get smaller now it only will got up to 7 or 8 and then it could cause death im so gutted im worried and trying to put it in the back of my head,, but im sure on the next scan the docs will do the opp as she is only 2 harf now .. this is cos the b.witch had her early due to taking drugs and drink and my little princess was born at just after 6 months .. i love her to bits and   when she calls me mummy princess  i know she will be ok as she is so strong little one.. but im just going day to day with my dh.. 

messpot has been with us now 2 years may 2008 feels like years..  
she is in nursery 3 days a week .. i know she is only 2 harf but its the only time i get me time  not that i want it .. but she has come on loads . she can talk our socks of and keeps saying mummy look at the  xmas trees and wow its santas trees. and santa is coming to our house with fifi xxx hope you are all ok.. just been reading a few post . hope you are all ready for xmas and have a lovley time xxxx molly* messpot xx


----------



## twinkles (Jan 31, 2005)

Molly, i know exactly how you feel, my little boy is 2 1/2 & he was also born 6 weeks early & his bmum left the hospital with him shortly after & never brought him back for any vacinations or weigh ins or anythign but continued to smoke etc with him in the flat & i just spent last week with him in hospital cause we just found out that he has lung problems & struggles to breathe when he get's little colds etc but this week was so bad for him cause he had to have drip lines in his arms & his little veins were collapsing with all the stuff they had to put in him....during one of the nights he just turned to me & smiled & said 'love you mummy' awww i was nearly in tears....

we are going to see a specialist after christmas & see if they cant find out what is wrong with him, it makes you so sad to see them sick though doesnt it...but then that's when i know that he was ment to come to me so i would look after him & make sure he gets the attention he needs....

so i just wanted you to know that i know how you feel....and i hope everythign works out for messpot


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Molly

How sad, she sounds absolutely lovely you must be devestated.  They medical people can work wonders in these ops, which hospital are you at?  My thoughts are with you all and I hope that in the meantime you have a lovely xmas.   

Lots of love

Rebecca x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Molly

I am so sorry to read this news but try not to worry, easier said than done!! medical science is so good these days I'm sure she will be fine, I know that won't stop you worrying though.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girl thanks for that needed it.. messpot is full of the flu yet again 4 weeks and none stop flu cold flu cold ...but im going to shoping friday.. take my dh shoping  xxx how is xmas going on alldonr you lot xxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this hun,

I was a hole in the heart child and i have made great progress over the years, and i had an operation some 33 years ago.
They have come on leaps since then and can even do it key hole in some cases

I am now a strapping 6ft bruiser, and my mum Dad are so proud of how i turn out from it all

Try not to worry yourself to much, they do wonders on medicine these days  

Regards Cheese


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Molly,
I am so sorry to hear about Messpot, just wanted to send love and best wishes,
JD x


----------



## ajn2007 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Molly

I’m new on here, we are getting to the end of home study and hope to go to panel in the New Year.

But I’m posting as we have a 4 year old birth daughter who had major heart problems when she was born including a large hole in the heart.  She had 4 operations in total, including having her hole closed via open heart surgery when she was 6 months old.  Operations are very scary but our DD was just so much better once her hole was closed, she had been very poorly before hand.  We are with Glenfield in Leicester.

I hope all goes well with you and your DD, I’m sorry she’s not well at the moment, if there’s anything you want to know just ask.

AJ


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girl after a rubbish xmas with the flu and colds we all had we was all down in the dumps.. so me and dh and messpot and stepson are of on hoilday again  i know were on hoilday in aug in florida for 3 weeks .. but now were going for a pick me up in a vlilla in april for 2 weeks. so it has realy mad us all happy . but messpot said she dont like the plane.. 
im sat here and dh and messpot is taking the tree down then it will me cleaning .. thank you for all the posts you sent me 
   . i was low and upset when i did the post so THANK YOU all   IT NICE TO be able to come here and have a mope and cry.. thanks xxxx
andrea i have lost your email can you email me at
*e-mail removed please use pm to swap e-mail addresses
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

